# how much towing power for how long?



## dorian821 (Nov 13, 2009)

hi, I need a good strong ATV for my ranch, and after seeing how well electric ATVs perform Im considering building one, however, I haven't witnessed or found any information regarding towing capacity, Im looking to spend 3000$ or less, and need something that can tow up to 500lbs, and run for at least a few hours on a charge. is this reasonable? or is electric just not able to provide this for this amount of money?

thanks
D


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

It is difficult to answer your question directly as there are so many variables that can have an effect. However, I found this http://www.motherearthnews.com/Do-It-Yourself/Electric-Garden-Tractor.aspx about a chap who converted his compact tractor to electric and he talks about what he uses it for. It might give you a starting point to help figure the specific questions you can ask that may get more useful replies.

The towing power, range and charging time is going to, generally, depend on the weight of the tractor and trailer, the size of the motor that you can use, the battery pack that you can fit in and the charger and controller that you use. Also the speed you expect to tow at may have an effect too. Slow and gentle chugging around would use a lot less then energy then charging around with a fully loaded trailer.


----------

